# NE Ohio deer processor?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I need a deer processor around Lorain, Cuyahoga and Medina counties. Kellers isn't doing deer until further notice. I used Polanskys about 10yrs ago and wasn't pleased with how it was handled. I was told toss it on the pile out back and the kid cut the skull cap off with a sawz all. I maybe willing to give them another try.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

There's a guy out at Cinnamon Lake that does it , but that's Ashland County and not sure his name maybe someone can help better than I can lol.....Rich


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Guy had a business card at Georges Bait (Hook and Gun). Givem a call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Trumbull locker they were the 3rd best rated processor in the state


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not hard to do it yourself, if you have any desire for it....Ive been doing it since the first and only time I paid to have it done 40 years ago.... never again.... unless you have all the extras made that adds to the process
Age, debone and separate the muscle groups....I freeze whole muscles .... you can cut ( steaks,tips,or grind) when thawed, but can never put back together for a roast.... and not cut with a band saw with bone fragments throughout the meat.... and that way not all meat is cross cutting the grain .... why I do it myself










One is last year's that is almost done and the other is this years ,just getting started


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

In total agreement that processing yourself is by far the most rewarding way to do it. Not only financially save yourself few hundred dollars every deer depending on what you would’ve had them make but also peace of mind knowing what your eating, how it was cleaned and processed, and knowing you have YOUR deers meat not the meat of others deer when they mass butcher them is the biggest factor in me doing it myself...I am a early season bow hunter and often get deer when to warm to hang in shop or somewhere. I highly recommend for the hunters gathers and those needing extra cooler space look at coolbot pro. They sell them different places Cabela’s, Home Depot, etc. It essentially takes a window ac and turns it into a walk in cooler capable of cooling down to 32 degrees. You can build a room and insulate it or what I did was took old walk-in that the compressor was bad in and rigged this in it. Works outstanding have never had any issues. Works with any ac 6-12k btu that has a digital temp display. I like to age the meat for 5 days or so before I butcher it so this helps with aging the venison greatly.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! If the weather is OK to hang and process our own deer, my buddy and I will do just that. We're a little late to the game, only starting about 6-7 years ago. My buddy got a goofy racked, big bodied buck during bow. He wasn't working at the time, and didn't want to spend the money to have it processed. So, we butchered it, and it was much easier than I anticipated. 

If it's going to be too warm, the processor that I would take mine to is Butch'r Holler in Hubbard. In their ad it says, "Bring in your deer, leave with your deer!"


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Half built a hanging cooler in the back of the overseas container.... but I will use large coolers up till now 150gt and get deer in those to age for a week (7days)if the body(torso) fits the rest fits too legs and head, unless antlers) most of mine are taken late afternoon where I get a good cool carcus cool down over night.... started putting them in limber (fresh) leave open in the shed over night for the Cool down then add 2 one gallon ice jugs (chest,mid) and a 1/2 gallon at the hind inside .....switch out ice jugs every day or so as needed depending on outside temps.... the past rut kill they went in the coolers so the carcus didn't freeze .....ice jugs were still frozen 7 days later (no change out)

There is a processor just south of circleville (thatchers)that i called and would charge 4.00 a day to hang a skinned carcus..... I usually wait till the weathert temps are favorable for aging....before the hunting starts for me....rut was almmost perfect, ssome days too cold
Looks like this gun season will be great too
King fish shares my thoughts on processing

This was a mature doe.... I've fit 2 yearlings in this cooler side by side with plenty of room left
Why I won't take another.... the ice jugs work well where cubed ice bags would let it lay in water.....not good

For people on the cheap.... that might already own a large cooler.... Wal-Mart has one for about 60.00


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

I prefer to remove the hide as soon as possible and open air hang to age and dry. I don’t like the moisture from ice on the meat. Remove tongue and organs immediately for eating/packaging and let rest hang in 33-37 degree temps for 5-7 days. Here’s a pic of one I just had hanging in there couple weeks back.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

King-Fish said:


> I prefer to remove the hide as soon as possible and open air hang to age and dry. I don’t like the moisture from ice on the meat. Remove tongue and organs immediately for eating/packaging and let rest hang in 33-37 degree temps for 5-7 days. Here’s a pic of one I just had hanging in there couple weeks back.


I've heard it both ways, with or without hide.... I find the hide protects the meat from drying out like the rear inside quarter after gutting gets dry and black ....easily trimmed.... the jugs only sweat slightly if at all ,no water ....it's sealed in the jug.... but hope to have the hanging cooler finished for next year.... medical issues stopped it from getting done for this year, and really not looking like it's needed with the temps

We hang outside when there & temps were favorable for hanging outside.... last year's friends deer


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

ironman172 said:


> I've heard it both ways, with or without hide.... I find the hide protects the meat from drying out like the rear inside quarter after gutting gets dry and black ....easily trimmed.... the jugs only sweat slightly if at all ,no water ....it's sealed in the jug.... but hope to have the hanging cooler finished for next year.... medical issues stopped it from getting done for this year, and really not looking like it's needed with the temps
> 
> We hang outside when there & temps were favorable for hanging outside.... last year's friends deer
> 
> View attachment 331997


Took my buck this year for the first time to Dumas deer processing in Mogadore Ohio was extremely pleased with the outcome. Your deer will not sit around. They have an awesome place and an awesome system price is not bad either. They are on East Waterloo Road in Mogadore Ohio. I'll be going there for years to come.

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I second Butch'r Holler in Hubbard my team had taken 3 deer there this year and have been pleased. They vacuum seal your meat and personalize cuts into packs as you request.

Although I prefer to do it homestyle if possible. Here's a buck I did a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

KDT (330) 414-0120 - Stow, Ohio. Behind Kirbys Meat Market. Good place to have them skin and butcher your deer, $85. I don’t have them freeze the meat and pickup fresh so I can make my own jerky and cook the inner loins fresh. I used to process my own deer at home, but with two little kids and work, I luckily can afford to spend $85 bucks to have KDT handle it. They get it done right away, within 1 day and will make jerky and other products if desired.


----------



## ErieIslander (Jul 12, 2012)

ErieIslander said:


> KDT (330) 414-0120 - Stow, Ohio. Behind Kirbys Meat Market. Good place to have them skin and butcher your deer, $85. I don’t have them freeze the meat and pickup fresh so I can make my own jerky and cook the inner loins fresh. I used to process my own deer at home, but with two little kids and work, I luckily can afford to spend $85 bucks to have KDT handle it. They get it done right away, within 1 day and will make jerky and other products if desired.


There’s no monkey business there, you get your deer meat back guaranteed. During bow season with warmer temperatures, they have a walk in game cooler to drop your deer off after hours that is really helpful. Call or text them and they will take care of you.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> I've heard it both ways, with or without hide.... I find the hide protects the meat from drying out like the rear inside quarter after gutting gets dry and black ....easily trimmed.... the jugs only sweat slightly if at all ,no water ....it's sealed in the jug.... but hope to have the hanging cooler finished for next year.... medical issues stopped it from getting done for this year, and really not looking like it's needed with the temps
> 
> We hang outside when there & temps were favorable for hanging outside.... last year's friends deer
> 
> View attachment 331997


I'm in this camp. Some people think the hide keeps the deer warm. Well, it does when the deer is alive and the heart is pumping warm blood through it. Once that is gone, what happens? Once the carcass gets cold, the hide helps keep it cold! It acts like a thermos bottle. You put hot stuff in it, it keeps it hot. You put cold stuff in it, it keeps it cold. It's simply an insulator! 

I only peeled the hide early one time, and didn't like the results. The outside got dry, hard, and crusty. I feel lucky to harvest a deer and don't want to waste any of it. A few years back my BIL whacked a big doe, during a fairly warm late muzzleloader in SE OH. We got it back to the cottage, and then went to the store where he bought a whole lot of ice. Big bags and little bags. He also bought another tag.

When we got back, he hauled a very heavyweight tarp out and we laid the doe on it. We placed the ice bags around it, and in it. We split the rib cage and put a small bag up in there. One on the tenderloins, one on the backstraps, one between the thighs, and one on top, one on the shoulder, and one on the neck. We folded the tarp over, folded the edges, and secured them with construction block. 

We went hunting again the next morning, and when we came back for lunch he wanted to uncover the deer and check it's condition and how the ice was holding out. There was plenty of ice left in every bag, and that deer carcass was as cold as if it was hanging in a meat locker!


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

We go to a Game Diner every year and the Chef is the head chef at the Columbus downtown Hilton. He is a hunter and hangs everything he kills. For deer, he will not butcher until it has hung 20 days. Again, 20 days.

I hang for 14 days in a big walk in cooler, obviously not everyone has this option, and then we butcher. Two of us took 4 hours total, that includes the grinding of burger/sausage and the packaging, cleaning up and bull shitting.

Grinder - Kitchen Aide, works amazing. we grind the next day as it grinds better when REALLY cold. so fridge over night and about an hour in the freezer before grinding. Don't forget to add some fat. Use pork belly or you can get beef fat from a butcher.

Packaging - Food Saver vacuum sealer, package as the portions you need for your family. So two steaks per, since it's just me and my wife. 1 pound of burger per, since that is what most recipes call for.

Hanging - 40 - 45 degrees, 50 is too warm, and if it freezes its done and has to be butchered. 

Skin OFF - I skin while warm as soon as I can, its just easier. Buy Carcass bags to put over your carcass while hanging in the cooler and it prevents the carcass from drying out and having the hard, black bit around the outside that has to be trimmed off. I got 4 carcass bags for $22 on amazon.

Tools - A hacksaw helps in a couple places, I think I used it 4 times total, new blade washed with soap and water. Good knives, a thick blade and a flexable blade, like filette knife type. I also keep the Worksharp sharpener on hand and buzz the knives as we go to keep them at peak sharpness.

Piece of cake. Plenty of good videos on youtube to see how to make your cuts.

My father and I butcher this years as he had hip replacement surgery and isn't up for deer hunting this year, maybe next year. So the bonding was nice since we were not able to bond while hunting.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Nothing like doing it yourself. You don’t have to have a walk in cooler. Everyone has there way of doing it and I’ve had it done several ways. To be honest it all tastes like deer in the end. This year I upgraded to a new Coleman 120 qt cooler my father gifted me. Skinned and quartered about 3 hrs after shot. Layered in ice elevated with the plug open and a bucket to catch the melted water. Let it “age” for 48 hrs, then slowly butchered at convenience untill 5days later I was completed. Main thing is to keep the meat from sitting in water. With this cooler I didn’t have that problem. This is the affordable cheap way of doing it and I’m willing to bet no one on here could tell the difference between my meat or the meat from one hanging in a stand up cooler for 5 days with or without the Hide on. As long as the meat is kept at an appropriate temperature and dry not wet it will be fine.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

Another vote for Dumas in Mogadore. They do a quality job at a good price. Vacuum packed as well.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

OrangeMilk said:


> We go to a Game Diner every year and the Chef is the head chef at the Columbus downtown Hilton. He is a hunter and hangs everything he kills. For deer, he will not butcher until it has hung 20 days. Again, 20 days.
> 
> I hang for 14 days in a big walk in cooler, obviously not everyone has this option, and then we butcher. Two of us took 4 hours total, that includes the grinding of burger/sausage and the packaging, cleaning up and bull shitting.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. If you are able to let that deer carcass hang, let it hang! The best I was ever able to do was 8 days in uncontrolled circumstances. But I think it made a lot of difference.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I need a deer processor around Lorain, Cuyahoga and Medina counties. Kellers isn't doing deer until further notice. I used Polanskys about 10yrs ago and wasn't pleased with how it was handled. I was told toss it on the pile out back and the kid cut the skull cap off with a sawz all. I maybe willing to give them another try.


Keller's is taking deer again if you haven't found anybody else yet

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 332385
> Nothing like doing it yourself. You don’t have to have a walk in cooler. Everyone has there way of doing it and I’ve had it done several ways. To be honest it all tastes like deer in the end. This year I upgraded to a new Coleman 120 qt cooler my father gifted me. Skinned and quartered about 3 hrs after shot. Layered in ice elevated with the plug open and a bucket to catch the melted water. Let it “age” for 48 hrs, then slowly butchered at convenience untill 5days later I was completed. Main thing is to keep the meat from sitting in water. With this cooler I didn’t have that problem. This is the affordable cheap way of doing it and I’m willing to bet no one on here could tell the difference between my meat or the meat from one hanging in a stand up cooler for 5 days with or without the Hide on. As long as the meat is kept at an appropriate temperature and dry not wet it will be fine.


As the old saying goes, "Necessity is the Mother of Invention"! Yes, if the ambient temps are too warm, you have to keep that meet cool, by any means necessary! The 20 day hanging period is sort of the ideal scenario.

Many years ago a kind of a "custom" meat store opened called Blair Haven Meats. It was located in a building on property owned by a man named Blair, who was quite wealthy and had big thoroughbred horse farm on the property right behind it. They also had a wine section, and I was a wine salesman, so I called on them. 

The guy running the place was a master butcher. One time I walk in and there's nobody around, just the cashier doing some cleaning. She told me they were all in the back and to go ahead. The master and his two assistant were in the cooler examining sides of beef that they had hanging. The master checked them with his nose, his hands, and his eyes. He finally said, "OK, we'll cut these 2 sides today. These others need to hang longer." 

Now beef is nowhere near as lean as venison, so I doubt that they hung them for 20 days, but hang they did. All dry aged of course. As I understand it, the purpose of hanging is to break down some of the protein chains that can make beef tough. 

Man! I bought some really good beef from that place!


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

.


----------

